# Class 1 and Class 2 wiring



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You need to reclassify the "class 2" circuit as a "class 1" circuit [725.130(A) Exception 2] and then you can safely combine them in the same raceway as long as they are insulated for the highest voltage present [725.48(A)].

-John


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## 3phasesparky (May 30, 2011)

Big John said:


> You need to reclassify the "class 2" circuit as a "class 1" circuit [725.130(A) Exception 2] and then you can safely combine them in the same raceway as long as they are insulated for the highest voltage present [725.48(A)].
> 
> -John


 
Yeah I was thinking of that but then I have to install the entire circuit as a class 1, that would be kind of complicated being that its a building automation system. But it might pass, 725.130(B) Ext. 2 says other wiring methods and materials shall be permitted to extend or replace.....


----------

